# High temperature with ATI video Card



## FilRouge (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi -

I'm a beginner on freeBSD but not on linux, I come from Archlinux. I'm giving freeBSD a shot. Everything is all right except the GPU's temperature which is around 86 Â°C just with xserver and mplayer. It seems very high while in linux the common temperature is 56 Â°C, but with the ATI proprietary catalyst driver. But even with free radeon driver, the temperature didn't increase more than 68 Â°C. I've already installed acpi port. I need to relearn name ports and similar packages with those of Linux that I know

Currently I'm using radeon driver, but if you have many advices which can resolve my concerns I'll be thankful. I accept links, tutorials, insults... :\ .I like freeBSD architecture and I would like to make it my first OS on my laptop to work on it seriously but this temperature problem is really an impediment.

Thank you and have a nice day !


----------



## FilRouge (Jul 7, 2010)

I forgot to precise my config.
F8Va ASUS laptop
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650


----------



## adamk (Jul 7, 2010)

The power management code for the radeon driver is in the kernel DRM.  This code is rather new on linux, and probably non-existent on FreeBSD.

EDIT:

Actually, there is older PM code that doesn't depend on an updated DRM.  Check the radeon man page for the ClockGating, ForceLowPowerMode, and DynamicPM options.

Adm


----------



## FilRouge (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for your answer. I change these three booleans into "yes", and thanks to that I dropped the temperature. The common temperature is 65 Â°C. It's more than on linux but it's moderate.

Thank you for your advices.


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Dec 11, 2014)

FilRouge said:


> Hi -
> 
> I'm a beginner on freeBSD but not on linux, I come from Archlinux. I'm giving freeBSD a shot. Everything is all right except the GPU's temperature which is around 86 Â°C just with xserver and mplayer. It seems very high while in linux the common temperature is 56 Â°C, but with the ATI proprietary catalyst driver. But even with free radeon driver, the temperature didn't increase more than 68 Â°C. I've already installed acpi port. I need to relearn name ports and similar packages with those of Linux that I know
> 
> ...



How are you checking ATI card temp_erature_s under FreeBSD? A _G_oogle search led me here.


----------

